# A little brain teaser



## LDFerguson (25 Nov 2008)

See if you can figure out what these words have in common.


1 Banana
2 Dresser
3 Grammar
4 Potato
5 Revive
6 Uneven
7 Assess

If you want the answer, you have to start a big pension with us. 

I'll post the solution later, but as this was e-mailed to me, it's probably done the rounds so I may not have to. And of course some of the clever AAM folk may solve it anyway.


----------



## Blinder (25 Nov 2008)

if you move the first letter to the end, you have the word spelled backwards


----------



## ninsaga (25 Nov 2008)

each word has 2 pairs of letters?


----------



## Betsy Og (25 Nov 2008)

Blinder said:


> if you move the first letter to the end, you have the word spelled backwards


 

check out the brain on Blinder, big kahouna burger for you (Pulp Fiction).

So, on a somewhat related note, what's the technical term for words that are spelt the same forwards and backwards? e.g. Navan  - thinks it's something that sounds like "Ferodrome" (or maybe thats where iron men cycle around in an arena .....)


----------



## AgathaC (25 Nov 2008)

Betsy Og said:


> So, on a somewhat related note, what's the technical term for words that are spelt the same forwards and backwards? e.g. Navan - thinks it's something that sounds like "Ferodrome" (or maybe thats where iron men cycle around in an arena .....)


It's a palindrome.


----------



## TreeTiger (25 Nov 2008)

And in case anyone wants to know, apparently *aibohphobia* is a fear of palindromes


----------



## Ciaraella (25 Nov 2008)

Along the lines of word riddles here's one:

What country spelt with 18 letters has the letters in the order of vowel, consonant, vowel, consonant etc all the way through?


----------



## DerKaiser (25 Nov 2008)

Uae


----------



## sam h (26 Nov 2008)

> If you want the answer, you have to start a big pension with us.


 
The developers are offering free fitouts, golf membership, cars, stamp duty paid & even Cape Verde apts.....the car guys are offering motors at knock down prices (ok....debatable), but Fergie tops it with an offer of a "put me out of my misery" riddle answer.

Ok....I have €1.256m to invest....worth every penny


----------



## MOB (26 Nov 2008)

"Along the lines of word riddles here's one:

What country spelt with 18 letters has the letters in the order of vowel, consonant, vowel, consonant etc all the way through? "

Canada Canada Canada?

Longest palindrome:
A man, a plan, a canal, Panama.

Also, not a palindrome proper (actually not even close), but I like the little witticism of the lady who said

 'I'd rather have a bottle in front o' me than a frontal lobotomy'


----------



## car (26 Nov 2008)

or for word riddles,
how do you titillate an ocelot?
you oscillate his tit a lot.


Another riddle that someone told me they got off a DS game, but cant get it right.

how many times in a 24 hr period,  will you see the same 3 numbers in a row on a 12hr digital clock?  e.g 01:11


----------



## DrMoriarty (26 Nov 2008)

Can we get back to you tomorrow? 



MOB said:


> "Also, not a palindrome proper (actually not even close), but I like the little witticism of the lady who said
> 
> 'I'd rather have a bottle in front o' me than a frontal lobotomy'


That same lady also coined the phrases 'what the hell', 'one-night stand' and 'ball of fire'.

When challenged to use the word 'horticulture' in a sentence, she replied: 'You can lead a horticulture, but you can't make her think.'


----------



## Dreamerb (26 Nov 2008)

car said:


> how many times in a 24 hr period, will you see the same 3 numbers in a row on a 12hr digital clock? e.g 01:11


Depends on how many you sleep through , but up to 16.

Highlight below to reveal solution (I think!!)...
twice for each of < 01:11, 02:22, 03:33, 04:44, 05:55, 10:00, 11:10 and 12:22 >


----------



## bren1916 (26 Nov 2008)

Betsy Og said:


> check out the brain on Blinder, big kahouna burger for you (Pulp Fiction).
> 
> So, on a somewhat related note, what's the technical term for words that are spelt the same forwards and backwards? e.g. *Navan* - thinks it's something that sounds like "Ferodrome" (or maybe thats where iron men cycle around in an arena .....)


 

 Navan  = Baah Baah?


----------



## Purple (26 Nov 2008)

DrMoriarty said:


> Can we get back to you tomorrow?
> 
> 
> That same lady also coined the phrases 'what the hell', 'one-night stand' and 'ball of fire'.
> ...



On the same (or similar) note; 
Q. What the difference between a policeman’s truncheon and a magic wand?
A. One is for cunning stunts.


----------



## z103 (26 Nov 2008)

What word is given to a word that has two axis of symmetry?, like NOON (Left to right, and upside down)

Answers on a postcard to AAM palindrome competition.


----------



## Betsy Og (26 Nov 2008)

Purple said:


> On the same (or similar) note;
> Q. What the difference between a policeman’s truncheon and a magic wand?
> A. One is for cunning stunts.


 

Same applied to the difference between baywatch and a circus, a circus being a cunning array of stunts.


----------



## Ciaraella (26 Nov 2008)

DerKaiser said:


> Uae


 

Derkaiser is right, United Arab Emirates, someone was listening to Marian Finucane at the weekend!


----------



## gianni (2 Dec 2008)

DrMoriarty said:


> Can we get back to you tomorrow?
> 
> 
> That same lady also coined the phrases 'what the hell', 'one-night stand' and 'ball of fire'.
> ...



Is that the same lady, when challenged to use the word 'contagious' in a sentence, replied:

'Me husband was mowing the lawn in the front garden and the back garden but it took the con... '


----------



## Celtwytch (3 Dec 2008)

DrMoriarty said:


> That same lady also coined the phrases 'what the hell', 'one-night stand' and 'ball of fire'.
> 
> When challenged to use the word 'horticulture' in a sentence, she replied: 'You can lead a horticulture, but you can't make her think.'


 
Without following the link, I knew exactly who you were talking about, since just one name leaps to mind when reading such sharp witticisms   (although I didn't know she'd coined those phrases)


----------

